# NIE at home or in Spain?



## emaas (May 13, 2015)

Hello all here, me and my wife are planning to move to Spain, we soon want to check out the neighbourhood of Maella where we want to talk to some people and look at some finca's and maybe even choose one.

I understand we need a NIE-number, lots of websites say you can get one in your homeland which is Holland for us, but on the form that you have to fill in you can only write down the adress in Spain and ofcourse we don't have that (yet  )

What to do? Should we go to Zaragoza to the police station and fix it there?
Then: if it takes two weeks do we have to stay in Spain until we get the NIE-numbers?

Or do we just start buying and all will be arranged in the process?

Can someone please help us out, where to start?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

An NIE is a numero identificacion extranjeros. 

If you actually move to Spain then you will need to apply for EU Citizen Registration. If you come as visitor and say want to buy a property then you will need an NIE

You will need to go to the National Police for the area where you living or even staying, say a hostal or hotel. The fee is 10.60 euros or thereabouts. 

For an NIE, You need to complete an application form and produce your passport and a copy. 

For registration the police will give you a list of the requirements.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You can also get an NIE from your local Spanish consulate (in Holland in your case). Just put your current address in Holland on it.


----------



## emaas (May 13, 2015)

Oke so I need the NIE first, we will try to arrange it at the Spanish consulate, thank you


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

emaas said:


> Oke so I need the NIE first, we will try to arrange it at the Spanish consulate, thank you


Emass. Just to make it clear. 

If you are moving to (going to live in) Spain then you do not apply for an NIE but for EU Citizen Registration. (In that case there is no point in obtaining an NIE before you move).

If you are going to buy a property, open a bank account * engage in other financial transactions, etc. but not move there, you need an NIE. (As Snikpoh said, you can apply for that in your home country or in Spain)

If you later decide to move to Spain, then when you do so you must register. An existing NIE will become the number on your Registration card (paper).


* NB Some people understand an NIE is required to open a bank account, others do not.


----------



## emaas (May 13, 2015)

Oke I think I understand, in our case we will first buy some property but stay in Holland for a while, where we have our income. We will be in Spain a lot (I hope) to build the house, the garden and install some equipment like solar panels etc. When all is finished and the income in Holland stops we will go there permanently.

I guess that means that we need an NIE for the first couple of years and after that we will have to apply for EU-citizen registration.

When we come to Spain for the first time to look and talk I will ask around too, hope I have everything on me that's required for the NIE


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Emaas. 
Take care not to stay permanently for over 90 days, or you will need to register.

If you stay for a total of 183 days in a year you will not only then have to register but you will automatically be tax resident and liable for tax on your worldwide income.


----------



## emaas (May 13, 2015)

Oke thnx for that info, I have read something about that elsewhere yes but didn't know exactly the ins and outs. We will keep an eye on that one to make sure we get the best profit of both sides while we are in a in-between situation, we want to take as much income for as long as it lasts in our homeland. We are planning to buy a caravan or small cabin in Holland when we have sold the house and we will stay residents of the Netherlands for as long as possible, guess we will make it a 55-45 or 60-40 situation then.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

emaas said:


> Oke thnx for that info, I have read something about that elsewhere yes but didn't know exactly the ins and outs. We will keep an eye on that one to make sure we get the best profit of both sides while we are in a in-between situation, we want to take as much income for as long as it lasts in our homeland. We are planning to buy a caravan or small cabin in Holland when we have sold the house and we will stay residents of the Netherlands for as long as possible, guess we will make it a 55-45 or 60-40 situation then.


All the best to you. I have been in Spain permanently for 27 years and I still think one cannot beat it. Hope you find the same


----------



## emaas (May 13, 2015)

27 years... wow 
Thnx I am sure Spain is going to be our paradise


----------

